# Pepsi Cola hutch help



## Bottleworm (Apr 5, 2015)

I already posted this in general chat a[attachment=IMG_0576.JPG] nd was just hoping you soda guys can help me out. Is this a good price or not? Should I buy it for this. Has some chipping on lip and base and some case wear. Thanks!


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 6, 2015)

I collect Pepsi's but still am no expert. Ayers vol 1 lists that bottle for 700 to 800$ in near mint cond. But that book is from 1995. I would think though it still holds a high price. It's the only Pepsi hutch there is. From about 1905-1910. From this pic it looks pretty good. If I was to try and get it I would always try to ask for a lower price and then haggle from there. Hopefully others will add some info for you. That is still a good chunk of change to spend on one bottle. Good luck!


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks but the condition is a chip on the base and a gouge out of the lip. And some other little case wear. Any other help is appreciated. Thanks iggy!


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 6, 2015)

Bottleworm, I don't know if you checked ebay or not. Currently there are no hutch bottles. But I checked the sold listings and found these semi recent ones that sold for big $$$.http://www.ebay.com/itm/ESCAMBIA-HUTCHINSON-PEPSI-COLA-SODA-Hutch-BOTTLE-PENSACOLA-FLORIDA-fla-/131021131399 http://www.greatestcollectibles.com/pepsi-cola-hutchinson-bottle-pensacola-florida/#.VSMI_pNTmh4 Then this one for much less. In jan 2015http://www.icollector.com/Early-Escambia-Pepsi-Cola-Hutchinson-Bottle_i21315635Personally I might offer the person 300$ first and see what they say. If that is possible. It looks like this bottle is in an antique store? And sometimes the don't call the owners to deal. But It's defiantly worth a try.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 6, 2015)

I would use the damage as a means to talk them down on the price. I would start with the lip (since it's the most noticeable), then work on the chip. Explain to them they are on the threshold of mint condition with that price and this bottle is no where near mint. Just my opinion. Anything to get the price down.


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok thanks you two! I was thinking about reselling it but after the prices on those two real nice examples im thinking the $575 is what it would sell for. Iggy thanks for posting the links! And bass thanks for the tips on getting the price down. Also iggy it is in an antique store and they do call the owners.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

This link is to a Escambia Pepsi Cola hutch that ...                                               1.  Sold on eBay on February 4, 2012                                              2.  Received 25 bids                                              3.  Sold for ...                                                       *$1,452.03* http://www.greatestcollectibles.com/pepsi-cola-hutchinson-bottle-pensacola-florida/#.VSPzV8t0y70


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

P.S.                                                         Here's the seller's description ... Condition:  Used, An item that has been used previously. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections. Up for auction is a vintage, clear, Pepsi Cola hutchinson bottle from Pensacola Florida. The front of the bottle is boldly embossed ESCAMBIA / PEPSI COLA (in script) / BOTTLING CO./ PENSACOLA, / FLA. and the base is embossed E.Co. This bottle has been very lightly cleaned to its original luster and is in near perfect condition. There are no cracks, stains, chips, bruises, fisheyes or high point wear. There is a very tiny in manufacture surface buble on the back of the top , a very tiny flea bite nick in the lip, and a small amount of very minor surface nicks on the back. These minor imperfections are only mentioned for acuracy and just prevents this bottle from being perfectly mint. Here is an opportunity to aquire a sparkling example of a famous, sought after, Pepsi Cola hutchinson bottle in a fair and open auction with no reserve. Good luck and bid with confidence.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

This link is to a sampling of Escambia Pepsi Cola hutch's that sold on eBay between 2007 and 2014. Some of them are duplicate listings for the same bottle, but it should give you some idea of what collectors are buying. Unfortunately, you will have to sign up with the site to see the selling prices. But regardless of the selling prices, it's clearly evident that collectors are buying them in almost any condition ...  http://www.worthpoint.com/inventory/search?query=Escambia+Pepsi+Cola+Hutchinson+&categoryurl=&search-right=


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

This is what I call cross-referencing to avoid having to sign up with the WorthPoint site in order to see what a particular item sold for. As you will see, this is basically the same listing for the same bottle. Even though it only received one bid and may not be a true evaluation of the bottle's worth, it clearly exemplifies these bottles are selling in the high dollar range. When it comes to selling, it doesn't really matter if there is only one bid or twenty, just as long as it sells.  If it were me, I'd offer the antique dealer $300 for the bottle, saying that's my rock-bottom price and all I can afford, and then see what their response is. Chances are they will counter offer, possibly at $400, at which time I would play hard to get and say "let me think about it."  Followed by giving the dealer my phone number in case they change their mind and decide to let it go for $300. I honestly think if the bottle can be had for $400 or less, that it could possibly be a steal at that price. Of course, I'm not the one in the hot seat here!  []    
WorthPoint listing  ~  October 22, 2013  ~  Pictures but no selling price

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/escambia-hutchinson-pepsi-cola-soda-477576638



Same bottle  ~  Sold on eBay  ~  October 22, 2013  ~  1 Bid  ~  No pictures but shows selling price  ~  $1,299.99 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ESCAMBIA-HUTCHINSON-PEPSI-COLA-SODA-Hutch-BOTTLE-PENSACOLA-FLORIDA-fla-/131021131399?nma=true&si=GYUUOQINeT0UiSVglIf0VXb8rNs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Same description from both links ...

ESCAMBIA HUTCHINSON

PEPSI-COLA  SODA BOTTLE

PENSACOLA, FLORIDA FEATURED: THE KING of the PEPSI BOTTLES! -> -> -> AND - - THE ONLY PEPSI MADE IN THE HUTCH STYLE BOTTLE!!! Pepsi is in dug condition. Clear and stands about 6 1/2". The PEPSI is STRONGLY EMBOSSED: ESCAMBIA Pepsi Cola (in script) Bottling Co. Pensacola, FLA. Base is embossed: "E. Co.". Comes with Wire Stopper!

CONDITION: The PEPSI HUTCH BOTTLE is in dug condition, has: ground wear, a small 3/16" flake (popped-out fish-eye) on the back center, small/light pings/dings/bruises, and staining (primarily inside the HUTCH). No other CHIPS or CRACKS!!! *OVERALL a VERY NICE EXAMPLE of the PEPSI HUTCHINSON BOTTLE!

[ Image from first link ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

Bottleworm If you are serious about purchasing the bottle and can possibly get it for $300-350, I'd jump on it now while the jumpin' is good. If you wait too long, someone is going to beat you to it. I will bet you dimes-to-donuts that a bottle like that would sell on eBay for at least $1,000.  But then again, it's not my dime we're talking about here. But if it were, I'd be down there right now and slap three crisp hunskies on the counter and see what happens. The worst that can happen is for them to say "no" []


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks sodapopbob. I really just want to make some money off of this bottle. As I am at the age where I need some good chunks of money. I really wish it was a given that I could make $700 on it but that's not guaranteed. This is a big gamble for me. What do you think would be the highest I should pay for this bottle? I may head over there again this weekend and see what they say. Who knows it may be gone by then. Anyway thanks for all your help! I will give an update on how this turns out. What do you think this would go for even in the badly chipped and gouged condition of this bottle? Thanks again soda bob.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 7, 2015)

I really would want to have that bottle. But that is extremely out of my price range. But I hope it works out for you. Bob was thinking the same as me. I would offer 3 bills at first. Good luck!


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks iggy! The guy knows his bottles so I don't know how the offer will go. What would you consider too much for this bottle? Thanks!


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 7, 2015)

I am no expert yet. But if I had extra money to play with, I would stop at 450$. With the small condition issues you stated, Maybe anything over his asking price might be too high. Strange in that the links I found earlier and then Bob found them too, The big variation in price from one to the other. I wonder how long this person has had this bottle?


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 7, 2015)

I have no clue man. This is the first pepsi hutch I have seen in person. So what do you personally think this will sell for? I really want to buy this and make some money but the bad thing is $450 is a HUGE gamble!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

Bottleworm There are factors here that would help considerably if you knew the answers to them. For example; if the seller has only had the bottle for six days, that's one thing, and he probably won't budge an inch on the price. But if he's been sitting on it for six months, then your odds of getting him to go lower are more favorable. But since you will likely never know for sure what his situation is, about all you can do is make an offer and see what happens. What I'd do is start out with a low offer around $250 and then see what his reaction is. This will probably insult him price-wise, but at least you'll know where he's coming from. It could be the price is firm and that's that and you won't have any say in the matter. But the only way to find that out is to bite the bullet and approach him. As for the bottle's true value, to the right collector I honestly think it's worth at least $750 to about $1,000 max. If, as you say, the seller knows his bottles, then he will likely be the first to tell you this and he will probably point out that it's already at a bargain price at $575. The tricky part is that you want to resell it - but you should still do okay providing you're comfortable with a modest profit. It's too bad you don't plan to keep it because I doubt you find another one like it for less than $500.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah I totally understand. Going by the other 2 that recently sold on ebay.(1300$ & 1450$) I would think 500$ and higher on ebay. Because it is exposed to alot more people than in a local antique store. But I don't want you to get burned either. I am afraid to give any estimates on price.  If you do end up getting it and put it on ebay, maybe put a reserve on it.
I will agree with Bob also. You have to find out where the person stands.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

P.S.                        There's no way you can lose money if you can get the bottle for $400 or less!


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks so much!!!!!  I would like to keep it but at my young age (16) I don't think I could keep it as I need money constantly. But this weekend I will see what I can do! Also SODAPOPBOB the damage wouldn't lower the price even more dramatically? The chip isn't bad but the gouge is an eye sore. Anyways thanks you guys so much for helping me through this. I have no real knowledge about these high price coke bottles! Thanks again.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

Let's put it this way, I'm confident an Escambia Pepsi Cola hutch that's in *absolute pristine mint condition *would have no problem selling for at least *$2,000*. In my opinion, the bottle in question is worth at least $500 all day long!                                                                              ~ * ~ As a side note, I'm curious about the dates for the Escambia hutch's. Most references say they were produced between about 1905 and 1910, which is probably close enough for general interest. But if these two ads are any sort of a gauge, and they reflect the bottles being sold by Escambia at the time, then it appears they were using straight side bottles by *1908*. Of course the ads probably came from the parent company, but it would strike me as odd if Escambia was advertising straight-sided bottles with paper labels in 1908 and not selling them as well.  1.  The Pensacola Journal  ~  March 3, 1908  (Article with name and address) 2.  The Pensacola Journal  ~  September 8, 19083.  The Pensacola Journal  ~  September 25, 1908


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 7, 2015)

You mean Pepsi bottles. You need money constantly at 16! Wait till you get my age. [] lolGood luck.


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok thanks! I will drive over there this weekend and see if it is still there and make an offer. I think I will offer $375 to begin with and I will hear what his response is. As for how long he has had it the last time I was at the antique mall over 2 months ago it wasn't there. He may have put it up after two days I was there or the morning before I got there. Soda Bob I am so grateful for people like you on this forum to help people and go so in depth! Thanks a bunch! Also thanks you too iggywolf!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2015)

Okey-dokey, but I'd play your "youth card" and offer $300. But don't tell him you want to resell it - just say you are a newbie collector and would really, really, really love to have the bottle for your collection. If you play your cards right you just might nab it for $300 ... stranger things have happened. Good luck and please keep us informed. Bob


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok will do man! Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## MuddyMO (Apr 8, 2015)

That is a cool hutch! Looks amethyst colored?

As a 25 year old, to a slightly younger guy (is that what I'm understanding?), I feel it necessary to address the initial question in a more appropriate and straightforward manner. Sounds worse than it is!

What I've come to understand is that you are unsure if purchasing the hutch is a wise decision, because you intend to profit off of the seller's final low price and off a future prospective buyer. That is namely 'investing', which is on a different plane from collecting. So, my two cents; realistically, collectibles are not a wise investment. Take into consideration all the variables, and what physically can not change. As a result of an item being made of glass, it has damage that can't be undone. Due to damage, a person's perception of condition-to-value is drawn. In this crucial state, salesmanship either surfaces, or the deal sinks. A person can live without a bottle (well, some of us!). There are, of course, special or highly profitable circumstances with collectibles. 
A house, for instance, will have its own land if it is destroyed. It can be fixed up, torn down, used for a wicked cool bonfire, and rebuilt. It can be made into a monthly income. You can live in it. Yet, due to condition, location, and size, a perception of value can be deduced (and increased due to fixing, landscaping, upgrades, etc.), and the profit margin is increasingly higher than most anything else in this world.

Now, to buy the hutch because you truly enjoy it, is bottle collecting. Buying with the intention of making a marginal finder's fee, perpetuates the hobby. Keep in mind; helping others achieve what they want, is often reciprocated.

If you have $400 to risk, I'd imagine that learning salesmanship and demonstrating profit off of small investments could be a positive learning experience. Input in is equal to output out. Having heart in what you believe in can drive a sale outta the ballpark. On the other hand, a constant supply of money is easily remedied by a job...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2015)

You mentioned condition issues but don't take into account the heavy paint on the embossing. The lettering could be very chipped which will hurt the resale value.Just something else to think about.[light]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2015)

Bottleworm: I won't question your reasons for wanting to purchase the bottle except to say the $700 profit you hope to realize may not be realistic. But then again, who knows? It really depends on the overall condition. Below I have copy/pasted the condition of the bottle which are in your own words from various post you made ... Condition: 
1.  Has some chipping on lip and base and some case wear.
2.  The condition is a chip on the base and a gouge out of the lip.
3.  And some other little case wear.
4.  The chip isn't bad but the gouge is an eye sore.

As I said a moment ago, it really depends on condition. The biggest hurdle I can see is what you describe on line 4. about the gouge being an eye sore. If in fact there is a major chunk missing on the lip, that's one thing. But if in reality it's no more than a chip or nick, then that's something else entirely. I wish we could see the gouge you are referring to because it does not appear to be evident in the one and only picture you posted of the bottle, which I have reposted again below. If the so called gouge isn't all that bad, then I'd say you're in the money.

                                                                                  ~ * ~ 

Next up are the copy/pasted reasons you posted for wanting to purchase the bottle. As I said earlier, there is no way of knowing what the bottle might sell for on eBay until it's listed and sold. Again, it depends on the overall condition of the bottle.    

Motivations:

1.  I really wish it was a given that I could make $700 on it but that's not guaranteed.
2.  I really want to buy this and make some money but the bad thing is $450 is a HUGE gamble!
3.  I would like to keep it but at my young age (16) I don't think I could keep it as I need money constantly.

                                                                               ~ * ~

Lastly ...

The most recent example of an Escambia hutch I can find that sold on eBay is this one from June of 2014. Notice the bottle has it share if nicks and pings and also has some case ware. And yet it still sold for $1,725.88. Granted it doesn't have a gouge out of the lip - that's why I question  whether the so called gouge is really that bad or if it might be considered as acceptable?

Also notice the eBay bottle had 41 bids. If you click on the bids icon you will see where this totals 14 different bidders. Because of the 14 different bidders, I do not think the interest generated and price realized for the bottle is a fluke.

Yes, it's a gamble as to how much the bottle in question is actually worth, but if the gouge in the lip isn't all that bad and it can be had for $300, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. After that I'd let the chips fall where they may. Please know I am only talking about what I would do and not what you should do.

Here's the link and basic info for the bottle that sold on eBay last June. It includes some great close up pictures ... 



eBay June 17, 2014
41 Bids ~ 14 different bidders
Sold for $1,724.88

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111378498398?rmvSB=true



[ Attachment ]

Bottleworm's bottle ~  Gouge or Nick on the lip?  That is the question!

(Likely the yellow paint is a form of white-out that can be easily removed)


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't buy broken bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2015)

Bottleworm:  If you can negotiate the price down to $300 but decide not to purchase the bottle for yourself, I am prepared to offer you $350 for it. However, I would need to see a close up picture of the lip damage and any other defects before fully committing. I realize all of the back and forth visits to the seller just adds to the risk of it selling ahead of time, but I think its worth a shot anyway.


----------



## MuddyMO (Apr 8, 2015)

If you're set on what you're doing, skip the formalities and offer an even $100. The price is off anyways. I do this to gague a response and sense of knowledge on a bottle or insulator. A friendly conversation or relationship often follows! Buy low, sell high. Don't let my views or opinions sway your decision making, that is your own life! But, consider what others say.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2015)

In order to see the prices realized for Escambia hutch's sold on eBay in past years, I joined WorthPoint for a period of one month. For starters is this example that sold on eBay on July 30, 2008. If you go to the site you will see where it is described as ...                           http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/pepsi-cola-hutchinson-blob-soda-bottle

This is a beautiful turn of the century Hutchinson Soda bottle. It reads,"ESCAMBIA PEPSI-COLA BOTTLING CO. PENSACOLA, FLA. "This bottle appears to NOT be a dug bottle. It's slight amethyst color is clear. *It has one thumbnail sized chip in the blob, which has been professionally repaired*; other than that, it is in excellent condition. The writing is very bold. The bottle is extra heavy and the glass is extra thick. It is an extremely rare, original bottle - not a reproduction.

It sold for *$700.00*

[ Attachments ]

1.  Entire Bottle
2.  Base
3.  Blob Top - Showing what I believe is the repaired area (Half-moon pinkish color on top)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2015)

As time allows, I will add additional examples. Just wait until you see the one that sold in January of 2013 for ...                                                                 *$4,999.99*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's another repaired bottle ...                             

                            eBay May 26, 2014 ~ With neck cracks and repair ~ Sold for *$569.99*

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/escambia-bottling-company-pepsi-cola-520456650

This bottle is very clean. It has a couple of cracks from the top down into the neck. They do not extend into the shoulder, but the cracks do come together in the neck, near shoulder. Top has recently been professionally glued. Even with the damage to the top, it displays very nicely.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> As time allows, I will add additional examples. Just wait until you see the one that sold in January of 2013 for ...                                                                 *$4,999.99*


Sounds like a Sheik moment.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2015)

Cows: Here's the one that sold for $4,999.99. I Googled "QUINA" but all I could find is other items from the collection. I have not been able to determine who/what that refers to. Maybe it's the sheik you mentioned. ???     

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/pepsi-cola-hutchinson-pepsi-bottle-408300231


                  RARE PEPSI:COLA HUTCHINSON PEPSI BOTTLE GREAT CONDITION WITH TOP STILL INSIDE Item is one of many from the QUINA Million Dollar Coca Cola Collection.... Rare PEPSI:COLA HUTCHINSON BOTTLE Front of Bottle Embossed and In Script ESCAMBIA PEPSI:COLA BOTTLING CO. PENSACOLA, FLA. THIS BOTTLE HAS THE TWO DOTS BETWEEN PEPSI :COLA This item is in Great Used Condition You are bidding on a hard to find RARE PEPSI:COLA HUTCHINSON BOTTLE from the PEPSI COLA BOTTLING COMPANY Outstanding Item Really Good - Great Condition Super Item Indeed! Great Pepsi Cola Collectible!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2015)

MuddyMO said:
			
		

> If you're set on what you're doing, skip the formalities and offer an even $100. The price is off anyways. I do this to gague a response and sense of knowledge on a bottle or insulator. A friendly conversation or relationship often follows! Buy low, sell high. Don't let my views or opinions sway your decision making, that is your own life! But, consider what others say.



 Lowballing someone results in a Friendly conversation afterwards you say. Not from my experiance. LEON.


----------



## MuddyMO (Apr 14, 2015)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Lowballing someone results in a Friendly conversation afterwards you say. Not from my experiance. LEON.



No no, taken out of context. A "lowball" is still a valid, yet often refused, offer. Not what I was suggesting.
More often so (in my life), a friendlyful conversation occurs. A junk shop owner may get some hard feelings riled up. A fellow collector might laugh, or they might let it go because they originally bought it for $3 and have a better one at home. Heck, I've been giving away stuff lately. Just to see that someone will enjoy it. You wouldn't believe the reaction I got when I gave someone a common unembossed torpedo.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2015)

Based on everything I've seen and been able to educate myself on regarding Escambia Pepsi Cola Hutchinson bottles, including the various prices they have been selling for in recent years, I am of the opinion the one in question here is priced right at $575.00. Even though I've never met an antique dealer that wasn't prepared to negotiate price, this doesn't mean the one involved here will discount the bottle to $300. In fact, I suspect his bottom line is $500, which I believe is spot-on the money as to the bottle's current value even though it has some defects. Speaking of which, certain defects can be professionally repaired. I realize the word 'repair' often creates a great deal of controversy, but the simple fact is, with certain high-demand bottles such as the Escambia's, they are being purchased even though they have been repaired. This doesn't mean a repaired bottle should remain undisclosed, because they should, with the repair described in detail. If a repair is done professionally they are often undetectable even to a trained eye. If you go back to post #32 you will see an example of a repaired Escambia that sold for $700 (and I have seen other examples as well). So even if there are those among us who come forward and say they disapprove of repaired bottles and would never buy one, there are just as many collectors who have no problem with it, especially collectors of high-end, high dollar bottles. As for myself, if I were a serious Pepsi Cola collector but could not afford a near mint Escambia in the $2,000 price range (which is what a near mint example is going for these days), I could easily see myself purchasing a repaired near mint example for under $1,000.  

It is not my intent to open a debate on repairing a bottle valued under $1,000, which I feel would be a bad investment for a bottle in that price range, but I personally have no problem whatsoever with a repaired bottle that would fall into the $2,000+ price range if not repaired. I know of only a handful of collectors who consistently purchase soda bottles for $500 or more, and the collectors  I know of in that category can be counted on one hand. Hence, its easy for some collectors, whose price limit for a soda bottle might be around $100, to say they would never purchase a repaired bottle. The things is, not everyone who purchases high end bottles, whether repaired or not, plans to resell them. Often they are kept until a better example comes along. However, based on the numerous Escambia's I've seen, it's getting harder and harder to find one that doesn't have a certain amount of damage. As a consequence, certain collectors are prepared to pay for repaired bottles just to have one for display.

The following is to emphasize my point about certain repaired bottles being acceptable to collectors. I highlighted the words *'repaired' *after copy/pasting the descriptions. They are just two of many examples I've seen of high demand, repaired bottles selling for top dollar.


                                                                       ~ * ~ 


Coca Cola Hutchinson  ~  Repaired  ~ Sold on eBay in 2008 for $1,995

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/coca-cola-hutchinson-bottle-rare++++-1890s-property

Description:

OKAY IT IS!!!! THIS IS AN ORIGINAL COCA COLA HUTCHINSON BOTTLE!!! THESE BOTTLES ARE VERY RARE AND THIS VERSION IS ONE OF THE MOST SOUGHT AFTER!!! THIS BOTTLE IS LIGHT GREEN IN COLOR AND THE EMBOSSING IS VERY STRONG AND THE BOTTLE DISPLAYS GREAT!!!! YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICTURES THE BOTTLE HAD A SMALL *REPAIR* IN THE LIP AND AT THE BASE... THE "PROPERTY OF" SHOWS THE COCA COLA SCRIPT RIGHT IN THE CENTER OF THE BOTTLE,, THIS BOTTLE IS SUPER RARE AND IS LISTED FOR $3500.00 IN THE COCA COLA PETRETTI'S PRICE GUIDE.. THIS IS YOUR CHANCE TO OWN THE ORIGINAL FIRST COCA COLA BOTTLE AND THE RESERVE IS WAY BELOW BOOK!!! GOOD LUCK AND ASK ANY QUESTIONS!!!!


                                                                    ~ * ~


Three Dr. Pepper Bottles  ~  Two of which have been repaired  ~ Sold on eBay in 2008 for $1,376

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/collection-of-dr-pepper-hutchinson-blob-soda

Description:

THIS COLLECTION OF DR. PEPPER SODA BOTTLES IS EXTREMELY RARE. THEY ARE ALL SHOWN IN A BOOK TITLED," DR. PEPPER COLLECTIBLE BOTTLES ". BOTTLE ON LEFT READS,"ARTESIAN MFG. & BOTTLING CO. WACO, TEX.". IT IS VERY RARE IN THE BALTIMORE LOOP SMALL MOUTHED STYLE. THE CONDITION IS DUG, CLEANED AND IT HAS A THUMB NAIL SIZED CHIP, WHICH HAS BEEN *REPAIRED* IN THE BLOB. MIDDLE BOTTLE IS IN THE LATE HUTCHINSON STYLE. IT READS,"EMBOSSED C & O ROCK ISLAND, ILL." ON ONE SIDE.THE OPPOSITE SIDE HAS AN ORIGINAL DR. PEPPER KING OF BEVERAGES LABEL APPLIED, WHICH READS" CARSE & OHLWEILER CO. ROCK ISLAND, ILL." THIS BOTTLE IS IN VERY NICE, USED CONDITION WITH NO CHIPS, PECKS, CRACKS OR REPAIRS. IT WAS, OBVIOUSLY, NEVER BURIED. THE BOTTLE ON THE RIGHT IS THE STANDARD THEIF BOTTLE FROM WACO, TEXAS. IT IS THE TALL VERSION, DARK TEAL IN COLOR, WITH MONTEREY EMBOSSED ON FRONT NEAR BOTTOM. THE TOP RING OF THE CROWN TOP HAS BEEN *REPLACED*.






                                                              Long story short ...

The only reason I even mention repaired bottles is because if I were to acquire the one in question for $300, I would have it professionally repaired and probably keep it. I already contacted a professional, who I sent a picture of the bottle to, and even without seeing the full extant of the defects, he assured me he could restore it to near mint condition for about $200. Hence, the end result would be an investment of $500 for a repaired, high demand bottle that I am confident would increase it's value to somewhere between $800-$1,000, and possibly even more to the right collector who doesn't want to pay $2,000+ for one. I encourage others to do their own research if they doubt my claims about certain repaired bottles being acceptable and sellable.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll tend to agree with what Bob is saying also. Everybody is different in there tastes. I hope bottleworm lets us know any info about the situation, either way.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2015)

When I was at the recent Flint bottle show like a month or 2 ago there was a nice Escambia Pepsi Hutch. It was on a little wooden shelf, I don't remember picking it up or closely examining it but I do remember it looked pretty nice on the shelf & was priced at $975. Which I thought was fair & I wanted it but was one skid row unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## MuddyMO (Apr 17, 2015)

So, what did Mr bottleworm end up doing on this hutch?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 17, 2015)

Good question!  I have been wondering the same thing.


----------

